# Help me! Need to identify piano piece



## aarondown (Aug 1, 2006)

A relative has requested a piece of music for my grandfathers funeral but she only knows a few details. I have outlined them below, I would be extremely grateful if anyone has any ideas.

Italian pianist, quite old

Piece in question was backing track for John Lewis Winter Sale adverts last year.
Possibly Andrea... something!?

Any help would be much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Could it be Andrea Bocelli? Maybe Con Te Partiro? Oops- not piano.

Ok, maybe Andrea Padova? Bacchetti? Can`t think of any old ones named Andrea.

Not much to go on, really; sorry.


----------

